# Appletree-Shooter from Tobse



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Slingshotfans,

i milled out some Parts for Tobse some time ago and in return he made me one of his newer Designs from an Apple Tree.

He carved this one ot of a massive 15cm thick fork and i think he did an amazing job.

That Shooter really fits like a Glove and is so light and dense at the same time. He was also very lucky with the Grain, such a nice variation of colors, some parts are light-yellow and some are foxy-red-brown.

I love it! Thank you once again Tobias for this superbly crafted Slingshot. The weather is horrible here, only rain, rain, rain...today the sun came out...light way to hard, but i couldn´t wait any longer, wanted to take some Pics and share them with you. And i really wanted to catch one of the last apple blossoms as a Background.

Hrawk my Friend, i think we are "Brothers in Slings" now  So you know how good one of these feels in your Hand!

Have a nice Day :wave:

Cheers AnTrAxX :target:


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow! Very cool. I love the grain of the wood. Very nice slingshot.

Eric


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is well carved and really beautiful! I'm jealous.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW! What a gorgeous piece of wood! It sure found a good home, get another one of those nice little white bags out! Stunning work Tobias.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That wood is really beautiful. Tobse did an excellent job with that one.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Jaw dropped, drool expelled. Dangitty Dang Dang Dang, that sucker is SWEET! Nice work Tobias! I wish you many happy shooting sessions with your new beauty Antraxx. oh and, amazing photos, Sir.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Bravo!


----------



## Damir Crozg (Apr 4, 2013)

Perfect  !


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

It seems that I have to cut my apple tree soon. Beautiful wood and great craftmanship Tobse! Thanks for sharing this with amazing pics Antraxx!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ouch that is carved so nice! I need to watch Tobias' Youtube video some more, I like this big swell, low for profile.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful piece!

Trade you some hot and dry weather for some of your rain. :rofl:


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Really nice.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

A beautiful piece of ART!!!

Simply an amazing carving work!! The grain, the design, the finish ...everything just PERFECT!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

AnTrAxX said:


> Hrawk my Friend, i think we are "Brothers in Slings" now  So you know how good one of these feels in your Hand!


Yeah man, the design is freaking awesome.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Real nice hunk of wood!!! Love the character and a great carve too. Slingshot of the month a definite possibility!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Simply amazing!

-Bryan


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work of carving, beautiful wood as well. I love it.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is pure art :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, wonderful!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I would cut that whole tree down and make boards from the logs.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

That color difference is not common. Might aswell be that that very bright parts only existet in a few of the thicker branches...so you would have murdered the tree to no purpose.

What i like the most is, that you can still see "The Heart of the Fork" in the Slingshot. 2nd Picture shows it best. And the Forkstips are also placed in that exact middle of the old fork.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> Jaw dropped, drool expelled. Dangitty Dang Dang Dang, that sucker is SWEET! Nice work Tobias! I wish you many happy shooting sessions with your new beauty Antraxx. oh and, amazing photos, Sir.


took the words right outta my mouth....


----------



## traveler (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for sharing AnTrAxX, that is absolutely gorgeous work Tobias


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I am in awe, that is some incredible work! Truly stunning!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> A beautiful piece of ART!!!
> 
> Simply an amazing carving work!! The grain, the design, the finish ...everything just PERFECT!!


Perfect that's the right word, .....everything just perfect :thumbsup:

AnTrAxX good shots with this slingshot, they looks beautiful !!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow man, that's pretty! Tobse cranks out some real sharp stuff there, you're a lucky man!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow need no more 2 say what a beauty


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Another great design that looks so comfy! That apple wood has so much character too!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

this is magnificent ! I love how the front is so sharp and even


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

What a beautiful shape and wood texture  just so beautiful!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Amazing color and grain what a beauty and cool model also. A real wannehave.....


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

such a old topic revived.

Wow xD
However, i must say.

Such a beautiful slingshot


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

Beautiful wood this apple, and excellent work on it!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Masterly crafted


----------

